# What's your Gone Fishin' Music?



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I was looking through iTunes and decided to make a Gone Fishin' playlist (a fishing mixed tape of sorts for you old timers :wink: ) for my iPod for fishing trips. What are some of everyone's favorite songs to listen to on the drive up to fishing or while fishing? (It doesn't necessarily have to be fishing themed)

Me personally, I like Brad Paisley, Jack Johnson, Brooks and Dunn, Alan Jackson and several others.

My personal favorite is Brad Paisley's "I'm going to miss her",


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

depends on the location I am headed to. 'Lights Out' to get amped for streamer fishing. Marley for lazy summer days, sublime at times, 311 at others. RATM if I am feelin angry, and Collie Buddz if you just gotta chill... maybe some 'Dre 2001' or some Snoop dogg... no country for me guys


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Tony said:


> depends on the location I am headed to. 'Lights Out' to get amped for streamer fishing. Marley for lazy summer days, sublime at times, 311 at others. RATM if I am feelin angry, and Collie Buddz if you just gotta chill... maybe some 'Dre 2001' or some Snoop dogg... no country for me guys


I love me some sublime, 311. I like hiphop/Rap (some) too, but not so much for fishing.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Quite a variety for me. It's a little old, but great nontheless. Tom Petty, The Cult, Audioslave, The Goo Goo Dolls, Tesla, Metalica etc. Many of my trips are 3+ hours one way so I gotta have some tunes especially if I'm alone.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My boats player supports DVD's with raw MP3's on them... plus it has SD card slot and usb. I have about 5000 songs on it just set to random



-DallanC


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

I love all music, mostly classic rock and country but keep the tunes off while traveling to my fishing place. I try to focus on my tactics for the day and go thru my check list in my mind knowing i forgot something. -Ov- 

While fishing I prefer to keep the tunes off and enjoy the sounds of the water and surroundings if alone or a good conversation and a little ripping if with a friend or two.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Without a doubt Billy Currington's "People Are Crazy." The best chorus ever written: God is great, Beer is good, and people are crazy. 

That's why I love getting away from it all and going fishing.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I know this may sound wierd to many people but I like a lot of the "angry" music as some would call it but its metallica guns and roses the good classic late 80s and up mostly this music for some reason relaxes me and has in the past puts me to sleep although I have everything on my Ipod from Willy neilson to metalica you never know what you'll be in the mood for but when I'm out fishing I normally don't have any music on at all unless I'm with my brother in the boat it drowns the sound of the moter out pretty good


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

There are so many I cant name them all but some of them are Bob Dylan, Neil Young, Jimmy Hendricks, Jack Johnson, Dave Matthews Band, Mayson Jennings, Dispatch, Sublime, Ben Harper. Yea a bunch of hippy Sh!!. I like all classic rock out there and would never have a problem listening to any thing really except the gangster rap, I have no tolerance for that crap OH and dont forget the John Prine.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

"OH and dont forget the John Prine."
Now you are talking my kind of music.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Tigru said:


> Me personally, I like Brad Paisley, *Jack Johnson*, Brooks and Dunn, Alan Jackson and several others.


Come to think of it, I've listened to Jack quite a lot of times while driving to the water. Nice and mellow.

This might sound corny, but a really good album to listen to while driving in the pretty country is Manheim Steamroller's "Classical Gas" (with Chip Davis, classical guitar).

Once I'm fishing or out in the woods, I'd rather not hear any music unless it's acoustic and live (guitar, percussion). Even then, someone else might not enjoy what's being played. Another reason to get away from everyone else, I guess. :wink:

The past year or so, I couldn't listen to anything on the road (CD player in the Sentra died) and I usually had some horribly obnoxious bubblegum radio pop music (or the same from the Latin channels) stuck in my head from work. This usually continued into the fishing day. By the time I got home, I'd be a twitching, foaming mess from the assault on my brain, given by Taylor Swift or Kelly Clarkson or Rebelde. -)O(-

Good thing the new Rodeo has a CD/MP3 player.


----------

